# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  du Lịch Tp Hồ chí Minh- Côn Đảo 3 ngày 2 đêm

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Sài Gòn -  Côn Đảo 
(Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện máy bay)
Côn Đảo là 1 trong 21 khu du lịch quốc gia Việt Nam. Côn Đảo được nhiều du khách đánh giá là thiên đường của nghỉ dưỡng và khám phá thiên nhiên (rừng và biển).
Côn Đảo được xem là hòn đảo du lịch với những bãi tắm hoang sơ tuyệt đẹp, làn nước trong xanh mát lạnh, bãi cát dài phẳng mịn. Không khí trên đảo thật trong lành, được ví như thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng.
Côn Đảo có rừng nguyên sinh và biển được bảo tồn đa dạng sinh học, đây không chỉ là nơi nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học mà còn là nơi để các bạn đến để du lịch khám phá, với các chương trình di lịch sinh thái.
Chương trình chi tiết:
Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh - Côn Đảo (Ăn tối)
Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội bài đáp chuyến bay đi Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Trưa: Xe và HDV đón khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Côn Đảo lúc 14h00. Đến Côn Đảo xe đón khách tại Sân bay Côn Sơn – cách trung tâm Côn Đảo 13km, trên đường đi sẽ qua các địa danh: Làng Cỏ Ống – Địa danh này mang tên một loại cỏ hình ống, Lò Vôi – Được người Pháp xây nên nhằm sản xuất vôi và kết hợp một số phụ gia tạo thành chất kết dính thay cho xi măng, Nghĩa địa Hàng Keo – Là nghĩa địa đầu tiên tại Côn Đảo - Đưa về Sài Gòn - Côn Đảo. Nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. 
Nghỉ đêm tại Côn Đảo
Ngày 02: Côn Đảo               (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Ăn sáng - Viếng nghĩa trang Hàng Dương – Nơi yên nghĩ của hơn 2.000  mộ liệt sĩ và đặt biệt là mộ cô Sáu rất thiêng; khu chuồng cọp Pháp, Mỹ – Hệ thống biệt giam đặt biệt tại Côn Đảo; chuồng bò, Miếu bà Phi Yến – Nơi thờ phượng bà Nguyễn Thị Râm, vợ chúa Nguyễn Ánh; Cầu Ma Thiên Lãnh. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Xe đưa Cảng Bến Đầm - là cảng lớn nhất tại Côn Đảo, cách trung tâm Côn Đảo 13km. Trên đường đi quý khách sẽ được giới thiệu các địa danh như: Bãi Đá Trắng, Mũi Cá Mập, Suối Nhật Bản là nơi lính Nhật từng đóng quân trong thời kỳ cầm quyền tại Côn Đảo, Đỉnh Tình Yêu – Là chóp núi có hình tượng của đôi trai gái đang tâm tình, Bãi Nhát – Một bãi tắm bị tác động của thuỷ triều, khi nước xuống sẽ lộ thiên một bãt tắm với cát trắng mịn, nước trong xanh. Tối nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Ngày 03: Côn Đảo - Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh - Hà Nội  ( ăn sáng, trưa)
Sáng: Ăn sáng - Tham quan Bảo Tàng – Nơi lưu giữ các tư liệu và hình ảnh của Côn Đảo từ thời Pháp thuộc; Trại Phú Hải – là trại giam đầu tiên được xây dựng tại Côn Đảo, nơi có truyền thuyết về hầm Xay Lúa, Trại Phú Sơn – nơi giam cầm đồng chí Lê Hồng Phong và có phòng tra tấn được gọi làPhòng Tối; Cầu tàu 914 – Là cầu tàu đầu tiên được xây dựng trên đất Côn Đảo, với con số ước tính số tù nhân bị thiệt mạng là 914 người. Tham quan chợ Côn Đảo, mua đặc sản. Quay về Resort. Làm thủ tục trả phòng .Dùng cơm trưa- Đưa khách ra Sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Sài Gòn lúc 15h00.
Xe đưa quý khách ra Sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất trở về Hà Nội. Xe đón quý khách trở về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch
Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 1.950.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
Giá bao gồm:
1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 80.000đ/bữa chính và 20.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
Giá không bao gồm:  
1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Tp.Hồ Chí Minh//Côn Đảo//Hà Nội (Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể.
-	Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
- Quý khách  mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân (Giấy khai sinh đối với trẻ em) để lên máy bay.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Tour

----------

